# Advice for helping a pigeon in shock



## redlorry (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi there! 

My family has just managed to free a pigeon that has been stuck in our chimney shaft for around 4 days. The pigeon doesn't seem to have any visible injuries and is standing and walking just fine. It's a little sooty and also seems a bit stunned. We have put down some sunflower seeds, some water, and a little soaked bread, and s/he has just fed a little. At the moment s/he is in our garage room - we thought it would be best to leave him/her there until they've got their bearings and recovered a little bit. We are in South West England and it is about 8pm here. I would really appreciate any advice on the best things to do. How long should we leave him / her in a safe space (the garage) before opening the door so s/he can make his/her own way out? Are there any particular foods we should put down? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is a UK link about stabilizing a rescue: It also has wonderful resources to get help.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Keep bird in a carrier or cage for now. Check its keel/breast bone and see if it is sharp. The bird may need time to hydrate and time to gain weight.

Keep a clean spill proof bowl with water around it at all times and a bowl with pigeon seed, that will give the bird the variety of nutrients it needs.

Observe and keep us updated if you notice any unusual behavior.

Thank you.*


----------



## redlorry (Jun 17, 2015)

*Thank you Skyeking...*

for your help and advice! 

I will update, as you say, if I spot anything out of the ordinary. 

Thanks ever so much


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Give it some warm sugar water with a pinch of salt. If you have any wild bird seed that would do in a pinch and I bet by mid next day you could release it. For 4 days I would say it was somewhat dehydrated and a good day or two of rest with water and food would set it straight if you can hang on to it for that long, would do it good.


----------

